# كتاب د جمعة داود أسس المساحة و الجيوماتكس



## د جمعة داود (28 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم

كتاب د. جمعة داود الجديد (رقم 14) بعنوان: أسس المساحة و الجيوماتكس والذي سيتم توزيعه (علي سي دي) لجميع الحضور في المؤتمر الاقليمي للمساحة و التنمية بمدينة شرم الشيخ بمصر 3-6 أكتوبر 2015 ويشمل موضوعات عن المساحة و الجي بي أس و نظم المعلومات الجغرافية و الاستشعار عن بعد:

http://www.4shared.com/office/LJd_3LWgce/Dawod_Surveying_Geomatics.html

علما بأن مجلد جميع كتبي موجود في الرابط:

http://www.4shared.com/folder/i4KIYFaV/___.html

وأيضا في:

https://nwrc-egypt.academia.edu/GomaaDawod/Books

والسلام عليكم


----------



## diaa_500 (3 أكتوبر 2015)

الله يحفظكم يا دكتور
ويعجز الكلام عن الشكر و الثناء


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (28 نوفمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك يا دكتور


----------

